
Yes, Blockchain Is Going to Change the World - arunc
http://www.eshioji.co.uk/2016/06/yes-blockchain-is-going-to-change-world.html
======
invaliduser
I've been following this technology for a few years, but never got involved in
it because it does not solve any problem I have (although it may, or may not,
solve others, never seen it solve any real world problem so far).

First, the bitcoin was going to change the world, then well nevermind, it's
not the bitcoin, it's all about the blockchain. Then well, nevermind, it's not
the blockchain, it's the DAO. Then, well wait, the DAO has it's own problems,
but wait, it's going to be fixed and then it'll take the world over.

Is there any end to this?

